# Confused about documentation



## Alwayshappydonna (Oct 14, 2019)

After I coach a team member verbally,how long do I have to document it on the system to be valid still? I’ve been told from my Etl hr, I only have a couple weeks max, but it’s been almost a month and I wanted to know before hand if I can still do it,and if it’ll be valid.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 14, 2019)

It used to be within 90 days before the new workday. If i remember coachings were still valid for a year from the date they were given. Pro tip: enter it into workday the day you do it to avoid further issue.


----------



## Alwayshappydonna (Oct 14, 2019)

So even if it’s been a month? I can still document it ? Or should I let it go ?


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Oct 14, 2019)

Alwayshappydonna said:


> So even if it’s been a month? I can still document it ? Or should I let it go ?


Rule of thumb is if you didnt document it, it didnt happen. You should still document it.


----------



## REDcardJJ (Oct 15, 2019)

honestly if it was a month ago, i'd just let it go and continue to observe the team member. it doesn't really seem fair to come back to something that happened a month ago and document it. i always document my conversations immediately after i have them so i don't forget about it.


----------



## Panna Jotts (Oct 15, 2019)

REDcardJJ said:


> honestly if it was a month ago, i'd just let it go and continue to observe the team member. it doesn't really seem fair to come back to something that happened a month ago and document it. i always document my conversations immediately after i have them so i don't forget about it.



I agree with this, and I'll add on that I would probably include in the next coaching for the same issue "on _____ I gave you a verbal warning about __________" or something to that effect.


----------



## sunnydays (Oct 15, 2019)

the longer your paper trail the stronger it is


----------



## Yetive (Oct 15, 2019)

Did you actually coach a month ago, or was the issue a month ago?  If you had the convo, type it up in Workday.  If you didn't address the issue at the time, a month is too long.


----------



## Area13 (Oct 15, 2019)

As long as you had the conversation you can enter into WorkDay later but a month is pretty bad. You try within 24 hours to document. It won’t really matter at this point because you need a conversation a week for 3 weeks to move to a CA. If you go longer then 10 days in between conversations you start over.


----------



## copycopy (Oct 16, 2019)

ASANTS depends on your HRBP


----------

